# Alliance healthcare



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

Does anyone have experience with alliance healthcare? Seems like a up market ugl similar to alpha and baltic 10amp boxes, wonder if their quality is similar to alphas and baltics Tren especially as they do a promosing tren e 200mg amps


----------



## tonks79 (Dec 18, 2012)

There's a thread further down with info on alliance healthcare,seems like not a lot of people have used it pal.


----------



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

yeah thought I'd make a new thread as ni reviews on it maybe people who've used it might see this one, either I go with alliance or neuro pharma tren e and sus


----------



## tonks79 (Dec 18, 2012)

You better off with neuro pharma as good reviews on them and not much on Alliance, Neuro are gtg pal.


----------



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

Have you tried neuro pharma? The reviews are all from last year would like to see if the quality is still high as you know with ugl's it can change easily


----------



## tonks79 (Dec 18, 2012)

I ain't personally used them but pal i know is and getting good gains off their rip 200 mate.


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Hopefully someone will chime in or take the plunge, literally, on this alliance stuff as a few have now been offered it and it does look good in its presentation.


----------



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

neuro pharma looks like the lab to choose if in doubt then the safe bet, I think alliance is one of the labs that people are looking at to fill the apha baltic void a bit like primus Ray another new lab similar with the presentstion pharma look


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Hs1988 said:


> bro if your paying that much id stay away lol can pick them up for considerably less, actually not that much more then neuro pharma tbh


I'm not using them, those are the prices I've seen on sites


----------



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

A shame there no reviews on it, it's no where near that deer where I can get it and I love the whole amps pharma grade looking posh ugl thing lol but not going to risk messing a cycle up when it's unheard of


----------



## Efficientstack (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice fb pic lol


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Thought it was an insurance company?


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

Alliance healthcare supply test enanthate (spelt 'enantate') for the NHS, I'm guessing these aren't the same company seeing as they do tren??

A guy on here uses alliance 'enantate' for trt from the NHS. Can't remember his name, but he's the one who bashed all UGL's except gentec.


----------



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

Efficientstack said:


> Nice fb pic lol


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm going to be the guinea pig on this

Got a box of test E (250mg/ml) today. It's alliance healthcare from Pakistan

Used 2 ml in one shot, as I'm running only this for the next 5 weeks, I'll get an idea of its worth.


----------



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

Efficientstack said:


> Nice fb pic lol


so you jumping on board and getting some? Since your clesrly getting it from the same place thought it would be interesting to see what your thought is lol


----------



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

Oldnewb said:


> I'm going to be the guinea pig on this
> 
> Got a box of test E (250mg/ml) today. It's alliance healthcare from Pakistan
> 
> Used 2 ml in one shot, as I'm running only this for the next 5 weeks, I'll get an idea of its worth.


this will be interesting in sure there will be a few people on here waiting to hear your verdict


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Hs1988 said:


> this will be interesting in sure there will be a few people on here waiting to hear your verdict


The amps look the part, even the patient guideline sheet looks pretty good inside the box. 2ml went in very smoothly and 4hrs later I haven't had any pip yet.

The only thing I'm not sure of is, my source had a couple of their products and they all seemed to have the same product batch number and production date. That was on the sust, prop and test E


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

TRT lifter said:


> Alliance healthcare supply test enanthate (spelt 'enantate') for the NHS, I'm guessing these aren't the same company seeing as they do tren??
> 
> A guy on here uses alliance 'enantate' for trt from the NHS. Can't remember his name, but he's the one who bashed all UGL's except gentec.


that's the UK version, all this stuff appears to be from Pakistan, allegedly!


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

> that's the UK version, all this stuff appears to be from Pakistan, allegedly!


Ah my bad. How was the oil then, thick/thin? Are you able to put up some pics of the amps?


----------



## Efficientstack (Jun 12, 2015)

Hs1988 said:


> so you jumping on board and getting some? Since your clesrly getting it from the same place thought it would be interesting to see what your thought is lol


Haha, I took the pic ;-)


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

TRT lifter said:


> Ah my bad. How was the oil then, thick/thin? Are you able to put up some pics of the amps?


oil was not as thick as some I've seen but not super thin. It went through the barrel with ease

I'll get some pics up tomorrow or tuesday


----------



## tonks79 (Dec 18, 2012)

Just been on alliance website and there oils are kinda expensive considering people can get Sphinx, Apollo and others for almost a tenner cheaper.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> Have you tried neuro pharma? The reviews are all from last year would like to see if the quality is still high as you know with ugl's it can change easily


ive used np rip blend, methyl tren, var, stanavar, mast p
the rip seemed ok was horny as fuk not any tren sides when on it i switched to wildcat which is much better. the var and stanavar both were good, the methyl tren was amazing pumps were insane and the mast p is g2g too


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

tonks79 said:


> Just been on alliance website and there oils are kinda expensive considering people can get Sphinx, Apollo and others for almost a tenner cheaper.


must be their website is expensive, I haven't looked. My source gave me it for the price of those multi shot brands.


----------



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

special-k25 said:


> ive used np rip blend, methyl tren, var, stanavar, mast p the rip seemed ok was horny as fuk not any tren sides when on it i switched to wildcat which is much better. the var and stanavar both were good, the methyl tren was amazing pumps were insane and the mast p is g2g too


took my first jab of np tren e just 1ml and felt the tren in it definetly with the tightening of the chest feeling and tasting the tren in my throat so hopefully a good sign of some good tren there


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> took my first jab of np tren e just 1ml and felt the tren in it definetly with the tightening of the chest feeling and tasting the tren in my throat so hopefully a good sign of some good tren there


I've never experienced that off long estered tren only with the acc


----------



## tonks79 (Dec 18, 2012)

Oldnewb said:


> must be their website is expensive, I haven't looked. My source gave me it for the price of those multi shot brands.


really hoping my source gets some of this Alliance as wouldn't mind trying it, but first I think I will wait on some reviews from others.


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

tonks79 said:


> really hoping my source gets some of this Alliance as wouldn't mind trying it, but first I think I will wait on some reviews from others.


test E went in a yesterday, give me a week or 2 and I'll report back. I have considered using some of their test prop while I wait for it to kick in


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Any more news on this ?


----------



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

Russian_88 said:


> Any more news on this ?


don't think so, I think werenall waiting to see some reviews so we can run and buy some lol


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Only 4 days in but got cracking pumps today. Not sure if that's related to the slight increase in food though as it seems to be early for test e to kick in?


----------



## Dyzz (Nov 1, 2014)

Anyone on the tren ace yet?


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Thought it may help others if I reported back as it's been a good few weeks now

the alliance gear has been brilliant. Test E has been pip free, by the 3rd week in my strength had shot up. The pumps have been really intense and I'm several pounds up in weight ( no doubt it is water)


----------



## Dyzz (Nov 1, 2014)

Oldnewb said:


> Thought it may help others if I reported back as it's been a good few weeks now
> 
> the alliance gear has been brilliant. Test E has been pip free, by the 3rd week in my strength had shot up. The pumps have been really intense and I'm several pounds up in weight ( no doubt it is water)


Good stuff mate


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Oldnewb said:


> Thought it may help others if I reported back as it's been a good few weeks now
> 
> the alliance gear has been brilliant. Test E has been pip free, by the 3rd week in my strength had shot up. The pumps have been really intense and I'm several pounds up in weight ( no doubt it is water)


good to hear ! I'll be sing this to replace Baltic as its out of stock


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Rav212 said:


> good to hear ! I'll be sing this to replace Baltic as its out of stock


think I'm on week 5 or 6, can't remember off the top of my head, strength is still climbing as is my bodyweight. The rate has slowed somewhat but I expected that. Had next to no pip throughout on the test E using 2ml at a time. I'm only using 500mg per week. I've had the expected side effects but nothing unbearable. Ive got a vial of noble test e as well for my next cycle so it'll be good to compare how they stack up against each other.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Nice mate!

Your the only person on the whole web with a review for it at the min lol


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Currently into my second week of using Alliance enanthate. However, I add in cypionate (Monday's shot) and test hep (Thursday's shot) so can't tell which compound is working the best. Then there's the 400mg NPP too. It's a gram of test a week in total: 500mg enanthate, 250mg cypionate and 250mg heptylate. Have no pip off any of it. Looking bigger, harder and vascular. Only sides so far is lethargy, bit hoping amending my aromasin and caber will rectify that.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

If it helps i have friend running alliance test e and tren ace he said its fantastic gear. obviously this isn't coming from me but he seems to think it's great. so hope this helps people


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Oldnewb said:


> think I'm on week 5 or 6, can't remember off the top of my head, strength is still climbing as is my bodyweight. The rate has slowed somewhat but I expected that. Had next to no pip throughout on the test E using 2ml at a time. I'm only using 500mg per week. I've had the expected side effects but nothing unbearable. Ive got a vial of noble test e as well for my next cycle so it'll be good to compare how they stack up against each other.


how much weight are you up mate ? Must be like week 7 now for you


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

16lb

definitely not all muscle! Lol but my strength has shot up on everything


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Nice mate! I'll b grabbing a few boxes today


----------



## den84 (Sep 3, 2015)

Do you know if they also produce the tablets? There is an official website of Alliance Healthcare?


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

When I looked online I could only find the English alliance website, this stuff is supposed to be manufactured in Pakistan. There was nothing on it when I looked before trying it.


----------



## darkhor5e2007 (May 24, 2015)

I'm picking up alliance for ten amps..all there products for that prise..I've had real good gains from the tren..recommend it to anyone. Most of the time its all my guy has..


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

darkhor5e2007 said:


> I'm picking up alliance for £30 for ten amps..all there products for that prise..I've had real good gains from the tren..recommend it to anyone. Most of the time its all my guy has..


is that the tren ace or e?

bought few boxes


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

Finally pinned my first ml their Test E on Sunday. Watch this space.

The BN Test E I was using before left mild PIP yet this Alliance gear left absolutely none, so a good start.


----------



## darkhor5e2007 (May 24, 2015)

Rav212 said:


> is that the tren ace or e?
> 
> bought few boxes


Tren a..


----------



## den84 (Sep 3, 2015)

How they are oily? Are liquids such as Alpha pharma or more viscous as baltic?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Alex-the-Greek said:


> Finally pinned my first ml their Test E on Sunday. Watch this space.
> 
> The BN Test E I was using before left mild PIP yet this Alliance gear left absolutely none, so a good start.





darkhor5e2007 said:


> Tren a..


How are you two getting on with Alliance?


----------



## emer (Sep 26, 2015)

keep posting on the test and tren . lot of people interested


----------



## darkhor5e2007 (May 24, 2015)

Strength is up massively. .hardly any sides..night sweats started week 3 it peaked at the end of that week. Started easing off beginning week 4. Strength through the roof at that point...feeling like I could spend all day in the gym..defo recommend alliance with results I've had..saying that not everyone responds kn ths same way!!


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

darkhor5e2007 said:


> Tren a..


what the oil like for viscosity mate. thin like alpha or thick thick baltics?


----------



## darkhor5e2007 (May 24, 2015)

Somewhere in between..not as thin as some tren I've had


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

Drogon said:


> How are you two getting on with Alliance?


Rockin' and rollin' :thumbup1:


----------



## Dyzz (Nov 1, 2014)

A few mates have been using the tren ace and prop and rate it highly, gives a slight bit of pip but say some of the strongest gear they've used in a long time.


----------



## Nelly78 (Mar 13, 2013)

Day 6 of Alliance Tren A, was using sphinx for the 3 weeks before that.....tren sides had died down but since switching to alliance they seem to be coming back......last night was a very very hot sleepless night and today everything is a head f**k and angry and moody for no reason at all......1ml per day at the moment......


----------



## darkhor5e2007 (May 24, 2015)

Nelly78 said:


> Day 6 of Alliance Tren A, was using sphinx for the 3 weeks before that.....tren sides had died down but since switching to alliance they seem to be coming back......last night was a very very hot sleepless night and today everything is a head f**k and angry and moody for no reason at all......1ml per day at the moment......


Tbhats one of the things I've noticed mood swings. .was putting up a tv bracket for me son. ..losed it coz me drill bit bent. Should of bought a better one..anyway anger through the roof just drilling 4 holes.


----------



## Nelly78 (Mar 13, 2013)

Can be bad can't it.....on the tube this morning lad walking towards me looking at his phone not where he was going walked straight into me....would normally just role with it on tube as it happens a lot...today had my shoulder out ready and made him bounce of it.....he did say sorry.....I still swore at him.....feel bad now....gotta get a handle on it! And DAMN im hot this afternoon...


----------



## darkhor5e2007 (May 24, 2015)

Nelly78 said:


> Can be bad can't it.....on the tube this morning lad walking towards me looking at his phone not where he was going walked straight into me....would normally just role with it on tube as it happens a lot...today had my shoulder out ready and made him bounce of it.....he did say sorry.....I still swore at him.....feel bad now....gotta get a handle on it! And DAMN im hot this afternoon...


I've been getting that allover glow of been warm..nights sweats stoped at week 4 but ever now & then I wake up dripping. ..thought I'd got rid of that side..


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Will be jabbing alliance tren E and A tomorrow, switching from sphinx rip 200 cos the sphinx is crippling me with pip


----------



## Nelly78 (Mar 13, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Will be jabbing alliance tren E and A tomorrow, switching from sphinx rip 200 cos the sphinx is crippling me with pip


Am thinking about switching to the E.....getting kinda hard jabbing everyday.....just don't want the sides blowing up again! are you doing both until the E kicks in?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Nelly78 said:


> Am thinking about switching to the E.....getting kinda hard jabbing everyday.....just don't want the sides blowing up again! are you doing both until the E kicks in?


Yeah, just start jabbing both and magnum test E.

WWJD?


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Curious as to how everyone's getting on. Not many reviews around, but two of the most reliable people I know stock this. Can't imagine fakes will be round round with it being a new brand.

Decided to go back on. 4 shots into their prop, general well being is back. Libido still non existent. Anyone tried their prop and know when the libido kicks in?

Oh - and I'm getting flu symptoms the next day after every shot for 12 hours then in fine again. Never had this with gear - any idea? And I've found the pip not the worst, but not smoothest. I started doing quads which is maybe why.


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Ljb said:


> Curious as to how everyone's getting on. Not many reviews around, but two of the most reliable people I know stock this. Can't imagine fakes will be round round with it being a new brand.
> 
> Decided to go back on. 4 shots into their prop, general well being is back. Libido still non existent. Anyone tried their prop and know when the libido kicks in?
> 
> Oh - and I'm getting flu symptoms the next day after every shot for 12 hours then in fine again. Never had this with gear - any idea? And I've found the pip not the worst, but not smoothest. I started doing quads which is maybe why.


I haven't had any test flu from any of my jabs and besides when I first injected into a fresh muscle, I haven't had any pip at all.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

I think ill give this lab a go at the end of the month. Mmm, love new gear to try


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

First time I've ever got it like this tbh.

If someone had near zero test and libido/ED, how long would you give prop before you feel normal? X

edit: by normal I mean sex pest with rock ons


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Ljb said:


> First time I've ever got it like this tbh.
> 
> If someone had near zero test and libido/ED, how long would you give prop before you feel normal? X
> 
> edit: by normal I mean sex pest with rock ons


I'd say give it a week or 2. Never really tried test prop before. Since you're 4 shots in I'd say give it another few shots. Keep us updated how you get on mate.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Ljb said:


> First time I've ever got it like this tbh.
> 
> If someone had near zero test and libido/ED, how long would you give prop before you feel normal? X
> 
> edit: by normal I mean sex pest with rock ons


if you had zero test you would feel 100mg shot of prop pretty much straight away. increase in libido is usually the first ling i feel from test.. are you under any stress mate? other factors can affect libido other than test levels..


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Yeah, just start jabbing both and magnum test E.
> 
> WWJD?


How are you getting one with the tren e bud?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

babyarm said:


> How are you getting one with the tren e bud?


I recon I'm still feeling the sphinx rip atm, I've jabbed 2ml alliance tren A so far and 3ml of the E so still early days.

Almost no pip tho. Vials break clean! Magnum on the other hand..... Smashed 3 Vials in a row!


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I recon I'm still feeling the sphinx rip atm, I've jabbed 2ml alliance tren A so far and 3ml of the E so still early days.
> 
> Almost no pip tho. Vials break clean! Magnum on the other hand..... Smashed 3 Vials in a row!


Got some of their tren e to try hopefully it's all good


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Libido is back. Practically caused carnage to a girl this weekend. This stuff is legit


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

babyarm said:


> Got some of their tren e to try hopefully it's all good


Just front loaded a gram so we'll see haha


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Just front loaded a gram so we'll see haha


Keep us updated mate.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

do these do an npp?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Guys, don't go quoting prices its against forum rules.


----------



## jchpowell (Jan 9, 2015)

Ordering 30 amps of their Test, going to be finishing my blast soon and using these to cruise on, will let you guys know what they're like, expecting good things as I've ordered test amps of this guy before and they were the absolute dogs bollocks.

In fact, will be getting my bloods done in 4 weeks so will be able to post them up too.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

darkhor5e2007 said:


> I'm picking up alliance for ten amps..all there products for that prise..I've had real good gains from the tren..recommend it to anyone. Most of the time its all my guy has..


Please do not discuss pricing on this forum.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Bump for further updates - thinking of putting in a cheeky order today.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Opened one box and the tray had a little oil in. There was also a loose piece of glass in the box but all the amps in tact


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Opened one box and the tray had a little oil in. There was also a loose piece of glass in the box but all the amps in tact


Since heard from my source he'd replaced a broken amp in the box so may not be a quality issue after all



sneeky_dave said:


> Opened one box and the tray had a little oil in. There was also a loose piece of glass in the box but all the amps in tact


Since heard from my source he'd replaced a broken amp in the box so may not be a quality issue after all


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

sneeky_dave said:


> Since heard from my source he'd replaced a broken amp in the box so may not be a quality issue after all
> 
> Since heard from my source he'd replaced a broken amp in the box so may not be a quality issue after all


How are you finding alliance stuff Dave? You using their test too?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> How are you finding alliance stuff Dave? You using their test too?


Too hard to tell really with my diet and training being terrible atm. I've been dead slack, stressed and busy to judge much apart from being slightly warm, slightly rapey and a nob in the car.

Been using magnum test plex.


----------



## Nelly78 (Mar 13, 2013)

Another note observation from me....I upped the tren A from 0.5ml per day to 1ml per day......knocked me for 6. The sides were way too much for me to handle so dropped back to 0.5ml and I'm much better. A dark dark cloud settled over me and was tired and sleepy all the time....I wouldnt even go to the gym.....0.5ml is where i'm good.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm pretty much sold on useing AHC for my cruise. So is the general consensus that it's a gtg posh UGL


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Nelly78 said:


> Another note observation from me....I upped the tren A from 0.5ml per day to 1ml per day......knocked me for 6. The sides were way too much for me to handle so dropped back to 0.5ml and I'm much better. A dark dark cloud settled over me and was tired and sleepy all the time....I wouldnt even go to the gym.....0.5ml is where i'm good.


so you would say it's very potent stuff what are you normally like with tren from other labs mate?


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

> I'm pretty much sold on useing AHC for my cruise. So is the general consensus that it's a gtg posh UGL


Not sure on your funds but you could get a medichecks blood test done for 90-100 quid, a month or so into your cruise just to be sure where you're at?

Or come up with an excuse and get it free from your GP? Your test levels wont be sky high on a cruise so won't raise any red flags with your doctor (unless he runs LH and FSH too). It'll also be beneficial to see if everything else with you is healthy.


----------



## Nelly78 (Mar 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> so you would say it's very potent stuff what are you normally like with tren from other labs mate?


First run of tren a! Started with Sphinx and went to alliance as was no sphinx available. Was perfectly fine up to 0.75ml per day.....but that little increase up to 1ml.....was in a bad way. Being my first run of tren I'm guessing i'm not built for the higher doses. But even at the dose I'm on i'm seeing changes far quicker than I expected strength, fat loss and just the dense look you get on tren, (FYI the alliance defo felt stronger than the Sphinx....)


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

Glad to hear this company is getting good reviews. I've just ordered 2 boxes of AH Test Blend, will give my feedback in the near future.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Will be ordering some tren enth after payday to try. Currently using Sphinx, it's running low and I'm not too pleased with it :thumbdown: .


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm ordering this week for me and a few pals but I'm having to use an online source I've never used that I obvs can't mention!! just hope they send it as I can't afford to reimburse them if they don't lol


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

I've really enjoyed using this for my entire cycle. My source is fully stocked so I'm probably going to do my next cycle with alliance again. The only thing is I may possibly be able to get alpha pharma so I'm not 100% which way to go just yet. Has anybody used both and can compare?


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

RoidRooster said:


> Glad to hear this company is getting good reviews. I've just ordered 2 boxes of AH Test Blend, will give my feedback in the near future.


Is the test blend akin to Suss 250?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Do they do orals anyone know ?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> Is the test blend akin to Suss 250?


Its a standard sus blend.



> Do they do orals anyone know ?


Nothing on my list.


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Been looking around at labs for my next test p / tren a cycle next month and think im gona take the plunge and go with AH brand online, my providers here cant get the stuff but from what people are saying online it seem to be the lab at the minute, best get in early before they start to lower the potency like most new labs


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Too hard to tell really with my diet and training being terrible atm. I've been dead slack, stressed and busy to judge much apart from being slightly warm, slightly rapey and a nob in the car.
> 
> Been using magnum test plex.


How's your cycle going bud notice that tren yet?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

babyarm said:


> How's your cycle going bud notice that tren yet?


As above. Jab loads, eat s**t.

My opinion is irrelevant as it stands.


----------



## White Lines (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone got a list of products they make?


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

White Lines said:


> Anyone got a list of products they make?


as far as i know

test e

test cyp

sus

test p

tren e

tren a

deca


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

And mast prop. No e tho


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

gcortese said:


> And mast prop. No e tho


u sure theres a mast p?


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

gcortese said:


> And mast prop. No e tho


u sure theres a mast p?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

special-k25 said:


> u sure theres a mast p?


 yeah there a mast p mate, no enan, sadly i dont think any high end ug's do a mast e


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

GMO said:


> special-k25 said:
> 
> 
> > u sure theres a mast p?
> ...


nice1 mate i didn't think they did a mast p


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Do they do a oral range yet?


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Sustanation said:


> Do they do a oral range yet?


 My source has the range but he's never mentioned orals by them


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

What happened to the post were the fella said the gear was great and made good gains but then got it tested and said it was Underdosed crap?


----------



## cassano99 (Jul 20, 2014)

my source has also got alliance he has used a full cycle and has had amazing results no problem at all. He has recommended this to me and I will be starting probably next week.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

They do eq too


----------



## Tonykart1 (May 19, 2013)

Anyone used the alliance test prop? Thinking about getting some


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Tonykart1 said:


> Anyone used the alliance test prop? Thinking about getting some


Take it easy

Your head might explode


----------



## Tonykart1 (May 19, 2013)

Oldnewb said:


> must be their website is expensive, I haven't looked. My source gave me it for the price of those multi shot brands.


 Is that what that idiot was taking test p? Lol! Seriously though is this a good lab atm?


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Tonykart1 said:


> Is that what that idiot was taking test p? Lol! Seriously though is this a good lab atm?


 That idiot was using test blend and yes it's undersosed be similar to any other reputable UGL


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Tonykart1 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that what that idiot was taking test p? Lol! Seriously though is this a good lab atm?
> ...


Where's these blood test results you claimed you'd post?


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Where's these blood test results you claimed you'd post?


 The darn results show I have elevated test free test e2 and few other things I don't understand


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Mosslanemauler said:


> That idiot was using test blend and yes it's undersosed be similar to any other reputable UGL


 How Underdosed though? You were singing its praises on some of your previous posts


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Oldnewb said:


> How Underdosed though? You were singing its praises on some of your previous posts


 Yes it works but it's not what it says on the box. From my understanding there should be around 180mg of actual test in 250mg/ml sust. Come back around 100mg but like ive said im a digger driver not a scientist and to be honest I don't know who believe.


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Yes it works but it's not what it says on the box. From my understanding there should be around 180mg of actual test in 250mg/ml sust. Come back around 100mg but like ive said im a digger driver not a scientist and to be honest I don't know who believe.


 Where did you get it tested?


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Oldnewb said:


> Where did you get it tested?


 Guy I know works in lab they do testing for AZ


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Mosslanemauler said:


> sneeky_dave said:
> 
> 
> > Where's these blood test results you claimed you'd post?
> ...


Have you posted the actual results?


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Have you posted the actual results?


 Will post them up for you. I don't understand all the numbers on it just what the doc told me


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Mosslanemauler said:


> sneeky_dave said:
> 
> 
> > Have you posted the actual results?
> ...


If you start a thread I'm sure people will advise you appropriately


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> If you start a thread I'm sure people will advise you appropriately


 Exactly. Ppl won't forget and demands to see these tests won't go away...ppl will never take u seriously again if u don't come up with proof especially now ur saying g u got bloods and lab results proving it's great but then under dosed. ...hackski would be a great help..there's no excuse not to have results to post


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> If you start a thread I'm sure people will advise you appropriately


 The results dont exist m8


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

RoidRooster said:


> The results dont exist m8


 Too many sceptics. Quite amusing really


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Too many sceptics. Quite amusing really


 It has been ages lol


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

testosquirrel said:


> Exactly. Ppl won't forget and demands to see these tests won't go away...ppl will never take u seriously again if u don't come up with proof especially now ur saying g u got bloods and lab results proving it's great but then under dosed. ...hackski would be a great help..there's no excuse not to have results to post


 he did make a thread saying his mate tested it for him, never published the actual lab report and promised bloods but they never appeared either.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> he did make a thread saying his mate tested it for him, never published the actual lab report and promised bloods but they never appeared either.


 I have blood reports I will put them on tonight I never said I had a lab report i said a guy I know tested it for me and told me his findings I will ask him if he has this documented


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

@testosquirrel how you finding the alliance up to now m8?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Mosslanemauler said:


> RoidRooster said:
> 
> 
> > The results dont exist m8
> ...


Your full of shiit mate.

Post the results like you said you would or shut the fuuk up making claims!


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Your full of shiit mate.
> 
> Post the results like you said you would or shut the fuuk up making claims!


 Why you so aggravated? im not actually your mate. Im a virtual user of a forum. I really don't care if you belive but saying im full of shît then going onto say post the results up is a major contradiction. I guess you make up in braun what you lack in brains.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Mosslanemauler said:


> sneeky_dave said:
> 
> 
> > Your full of shiit mate.
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up, I was under some impression we we're close friends.

If you feel my post is contradictory I question your understanding of the word.


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

@Mosslanemauler i'm starting to think your an even bigger fraud than that frank gallagher look alike you exposed.


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

It is strange. @Mosslanemauler You posted raving about how great the gear was and posted pictures of your progress plus some testosterone incident that landed you in hospital but then say it's Underdosed rubbish.


----------



## Cheesenip (Nov 25, 2015)

Seems like there's a big queue waiting to see what this stuff is like. Im on my 4th week now. Test enanthate. 250mg x2 per week. I can't say I notice anything yet. That's two back to back with no results yet.


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

@mosslanemauler claimed that he gained 20kg in 10weeks. Was shaggin the mrs 5x a day, had a steroid induced head explosion. Why he thinks it is underdosed is beyond me. Time will tell on this lab. I start my first shot of their sus and deca today. Fingers crossed!


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

Hang in there @cheesenip weeks 4-10 is where the magic happens.


----------



## Cheesenip (Nov 25, 2015)

RoidRooster said:


> Hang in there @cheesenip weeks 4-10 is where the magic happens.


 Will do : ) got mine from a supplement store in my city. Surely can't be that bad otherwise he's customers wouldn't come back. On a positive so far. There is absolutely no pip at all. Been nipping it in my quads


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

jesus how many times im only relaying information. If I hadn't ask the nerd test it for me I would of bought a load more and to be honest i still might as despite what the freak told me ive put 20kg on that is a fact, I have grown a lot stronger, my gyno has flared up like a japenese sumo wrestlers, I have a ridiculously high sex drive. Not looking forward to PCT


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

RoidRooster said:


> @Mosslanemauler i'm starting to think your an even bigger fraud than that frank gallagher look alike you exposed.


 What fraud did expose?


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

Remember @Mosslanemauler a lie keeps growing and growing.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

RoidRooster said:


> Remember @Mosslanemauler a lie keeps growing and growing.


 You remind me of a friend I have who likes to fuel the fires but when flames get a bit hot he quickly hops over to the other side.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Mosslanemauler said:


> You remind me of a friend I have who likes to fuel the fires but when flames get a bit hot he quickly hops over to the other side.


 youre friends with an arsonist ?!


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

GMO said:


> youre friends with an arsonist ?!


 Handy person to know


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Mosslanemauler said:


> GMO said:
> 
> 
> > youre friends with an arsonist ?!
> ...


Good to know the virtual Web user has some useful friends......


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

RoidRooster said:


> @testosquirrel how you finding the alliance up to now m8?


 Been on two weeks and 4 days....def getting a lot more horny. .500mg each test and deca


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> Been on two weeks and 4 days....def getting a lot more horny. .500mg each test and deca


 Can I just clarify something. I thought alliance was good. I rated it. If a science boffin tells me that's his findings are that's it's lower dose than what it says who the hell am I to question him or in fact unless anyone on here does this testing themselves maybe they shouldn't be as quick to judge.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

ive jus started week 3 i bought 5 weeks worth I'll know by the time i run out of its good or s**t, so far ive had slight increased sex drive and a bit of weight gain some of the amp's were under 1 ml


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

GMO said:


> Mosslanemauler said:
> 
> 
> > You remind me of a friend I have who likes to fuel the fires but when flames get a bit hot he quickly hops over to the other side.
> ...


And a guy who works in a lab!

Being a digger driver exposes you to all sorts of people.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Prince Adam said:


> And a guy who works in a lab!
> 
> Being a digger driver exposes you to all sorts of people.


 Sorry your royal heigness.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Cheesenip said:


> Will do : ) got mine from a supplement store in my city. Surely can't be that bad otherwise he's customers wouldn't come back. On a positive so far. There is absolutely no pip at all. Been nipping it in my quads


 I'm sure @Mildo said he thought nothing was happening then week six boom lol and said deca was potent


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> I'm sure @Mildo said he thought nothing was happening then week six boom lol and said deca was potent


 Indeed 

The Deca was more potent than the test!


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Mildo said:


> Indeed
> 
> The Deca was more potent than the test!


 U still on? How long did u use for?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Mosslanemauler said:


> I have blood reports I will put them on tonight I never said I had a lab report i said a guy I know tested it for me and told me his findings I will ask him if he has this documented


 I thought you were going to post your bloods up ?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> I thought you were going to post your bloods up ?


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Mosslanemauler said:


> View attachment 119495


 From what i can understand your test is only a little over normal.

im sure someone else who has more understanding will be able to explain and shed more light on what these results really mean in relation to the amount of test you would need to take to get those test figures.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Mosslanemauler said:


> View attachment 119495


 How much test were you on there?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ILLBehaviour said:


> From what i can understand your test is only a little over normal.
> 
> im sure someone else who has more understanding will be able to explain and shed more light on what these results really mean in relation to the amount of test you would need to take to get those test figures.


 that test is over 2 years old from steroid.com lol

http://forums.steroid.com/hormone-replacement-therapy-low-testosterone-treatment-anti-aging/531304-interpreting-my-blood-test-results.html


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Sambuca said:


> that test is over 2 years old from steroid.com lol
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/hormone-replacement-therapy-low-testosterone-treatment-anti-aging/531304-interpreting-my-blood-test-results.html


 seems we have a time traveler on our hands..


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> that test is over 2 years old from steroid.com lol
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/hormone-replacement-therapy-low-testosterone-treatment-anti-aging/531304-interpreting-my-blood-test-results.html


 So after claiming its good gear, he posts bloods with underdosed test unless hes claiming to run like 150mg pw :lol:

Actually probably less test for most people to get to those levels


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

My mate sent me that as im not at home it was his from 2 years ago I think. Just sick of the notifications of pics on here


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Mosslanemauler said:


> My mate sent me that as im not at home it was his from 2 years ago I think. Just sick of the notifications of pics on here


 why would you do that if you had you're blood test results like you claimed.


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Sambuca said:


> that test is over 2 years old from steroid.com lol
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/hormone-replacement-therapy-low-testosterone-treatment-anti-aging/531304-interpreting-my-blood-test-results.html


 Lol. Good find.

Any credibility just shot down by @Sambuca in one fell swoop!


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> why would you do that if you had you're blood test results like you claimed.


 Because Im not at home and sick of phone going off with pics of frogs etc Jesus christ im saying its undersosed not rocket fuel take some and try yaself then make ya own mind up. I gave an opinion


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Because Im not at home and sick of phone going off with pics of frogs etc Jesus christ im saying its undersosed not rocket fuel take some and try yaself then make ya own mind up. I gave an opinion


 With blood results you supposedly had to prove or disprove your claims. Blood results aren't a claim, they present the facts


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Because Im not at home and sick of phone going off with pics of frogs etc Jesus christ im saying its undersosed not rocket fuel take some and try yaself then make ya own mind up. I gave an opinion


 you done it to yourself, you came on here shouting about how good it was, making claims about your head exploding and ending up in hospital, then you claim you had it tested and its a load of underdosed s**t telling everyone you'd post bloods up. wtf did you expect.


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Countdown until this thread is locked. It's turned into a joke now instead of any credible reviews of the gear!


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> you done it to yourself, you came on here shouting about how good it was, making claims about your head exploding and ending up in hospital, then you claim you had it tested and its a load of underdosed s**t telling everyone you'd post bloods up. wtf did you expect.


 Bloods show elevated test, guy I know tells me its undersosed. Do you post pics of lab results each time u say a lab is good? Jesus who cares just buy some and decide for yourself if I wanted to I could create a full detailed lab report showing it be dosed excellent then everyone will get a hardon and run out to buy some.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Hahahaha what a joker


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Bloods show elevated test, guy I know tells me its undersosed. Do you post pics of lab results each time u say a lab is good? Jesus who cares just buy some and decide for yourself if I wanted to I could create a full detailed lab report showing it be dosed excellent then everyone will get a hardon and run out to buy some.


 *you* offered to post bloods and *you* made a thread about you're mate testing it, no one asked you to do it.

Like i said wtf did you expect. You mugged yourself off.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Mosslanemauler said:


> My mate sent me that as im not at home it was his from 2 years ago I think. Just sick of the notifications of pics on here




Thanks

Didn't laugh so hard for a long time.

R u ok up there?

Genuine question mate ️


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

I knew he'd break when I pulled out Kermit. Haha


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> Thanks
> 
> Didn't laugh so hard for a long time.
> 
> ...


 Got to give it to the guy, he may be full of s**t but he does provide us with a lot of entertainment.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

RoidRooster said:


> Got to give it to the guy, he may be full of s**t but he does provide us with a lot of entertainment.


 To be honest now, hand on heart the head story was true as was my initial thoughts on gains the rest was just more to ease my boredom see how many people would tag along with the story's the more insane they got the more showed interest. Strange how the human mind operates. Thanks all for helping me I will now find something else to amuse myself


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Mosslanemauler said:


> RoidRooster said:
> 
> 
> > Got to give it to the guy, he may be full of s**t but he does provide us with a lot of entertainment.
> ...


Hahahaha.

Hand on heart your full of s**t.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Hahahaha.
> 
> Hand on heart your full of s**t.


 Don't hate the player hate the game


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Mosslanemauler said:


> RoidRooster said:
> 
> 
> > Got to give it to the guy, he may be full of s**t but he does provide us with a lot of entertainment.
> ...


"Hand on heart "

Stop it


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

He was taking the piss all the time


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Mosslanemauler said:


> To be honest now, hand on heart the head story was true as was my initial thoughts on gains the rest was just more to ease my boredom see how many people would tag along with the story's the more insane they got the more showed interest. Strange how the human mind operates. Thanks all for helping me I will now find something else to amuse myself


 Lies all lies u just thought we'd forget about it and it would go away. .when it didn't u panicked found a test result and got busted ...I don't believe the head story now..I think I was finally gonna lose ur virginity and knew u'd blow ur load as soon as u got half wat in so got ur self out of there asap..then came here talking s**t to take ur mind off things


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Sambuca said:


> that test is over 2 years old from steroid.com lol
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/hormone-replacement-therapy-low-testosterone-treatment-anti-aging/531304-interpreting-my-blood-test-results.html


 I bet that took u two mins to find lol


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> I bet that took u two mins to find lol


 Indidnt find it a member in here sent it me


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

So the joke was that the gear was Under dosed?

@Dead lee lab maxed the test e and got good results from it.


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

Oldnewb said:


> So the joke was that the gear was Under dosed?
> 
> @Dead lee lab maxed the test e and got good results from it.


 I think he only tested the test enanthate and that it was a good pass but not brilliant. Can't remember now.


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

RoidRooster said:


> I think he only tested the test enanthate and that it was a good pass but not brilliant. Can't remember now.


 Ah ok. Even a good pass is worth more than this joker and his bizarre fantasy stories


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Mosslanemauler said:


> sneeky_dave said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahaha.
> ...


And what game is that then?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Oldnewb said:


> So the joke was that the gear was Under dosed?
> 
> @Dead lee lab maxed the test e and got good results from it.


 It looked good on the lab max, i have 9 amps i will use when i start back properly in feb, i may run more depending on whats about, mosslane cant complain how he done on 500mg it doesnt look underdosed to me.


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> It looked good on the lab max, i have 9 amps i will use when i start back properly in feb, i may run more depending on whats about, mosslane cant complain how he done on 500mg it doesnt look underdosed to me.


 Good to hear. Have you got any plans to test some of their other products such as the test blend?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

RoidRooster said:


> Good to hear. Have you got any plans to test some of their other products such as the test blend?


 Not at the moment or unless i use some, if i do i will test them, i am planning to test a few cidos next and a supposedly genuine galenika, i want some pharma test e references and all these different types of cido amps are annoying me, if there all the same it will be the last cido i test.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Im using 500mg Alliance test cyp a week and my sex drive is ridiculous and im up 5lbs and holding the 10lbs i gained using Infiniti beforehand so as far as im concerned its good gear and pip free.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

I have come to conclusion that alliance test blend is IM viagra


----------



## fermanagh24 (Sep 22, 2012)

What an absolute knob!


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Sustanation said:


> Im using 500mg Alliance test cyp a week and my sex drive is ridiculous and im up 5lbs and holding the 10lbs i gained using Infiniti beforehand so as far as im concerned its good gear and pip free.


 Be careful your head doesn't explode and you end up in hospital and later realise you were injecting lard instead!


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> And what game is that then?


 Trolling people looking for honest reviews before spending there hard earned cash


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Oldnewb said:


> sneeky_dave said:
> 
> 
> > And what game is that then?
> ...


Refer to 4chan for the definition of trolling. A fool does not a troll make.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Oldnewb said:


> Be careful your head doesn't explode and you end up in hospital and later realise you were injecting lard instead!


 I'll try my best buddy lol.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Oldnewb said:


> Trolling people looking for honest reviews before spending there hard earned cash


 My review actually was honest. I thought the stuff was great but I assure you it isn't great at all. Feel totally different on omnadren


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Mosslanemauler said:


> My review actually was honest. I thought the stuff was great but I assure you it isn't great at all. Feel totally different on omnadren


 wtf.. i think you need to go get your head checked again mate, i think they might of missed something..


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

Any more updates of the test blend or deca? Ive just started 500mg of each per week. No pip is all i can say lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

RoidRooster said:


> Any more updates of the test blend or deca? Ive just started 500mg of each per week. No pip is all i can say lol


I couldn't tell my head from my arse atm...... Defo no pip tho


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

Just finished 10 weeks with AH tren a + test c + apollo mast , no complains! (My mirror says 'approved', lol) Feedback at work and gym is very positive too.

Main question, 'will I'll do it again'? Not in the foreseeable future as I like to keep changing labs. Right now (at 2nd day) I'm with Shree test c, tren a and hex, and later on I want to include shree mast (not bother if it has 110 instead 150), and I choose this lab cause of their 'all goodness' oxys that I included on my AH run.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

its about 3 weeks since i swapped to AH from magnum and seem like decant test. no complaints here , night sweats have stopped to even though ive upped my dose .. odd but not complaining


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Never used although have seen their van's on the road


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been on 3 weeks sex drive through the roof, body weights up a bit gonna give it 6 weeks before i decide properly on it


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

special-k25 said:


> I've been on 3 weeks sex drive through the roof, body weights up a bit gonna give it 6 weeks before i decide properly on it


What you running bud?


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

babyarm said:


> special-k25 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been on 3 weeks sex drive through the roof, body weights up a bit gonna give it 6 weeks before i decide properly on it
> ...


test prop ,test e and deca the props what's giving me the horn so far lol test e should be kicking soon


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Three weeks and three days on test and deca slight increase in hornyness bit fuller..not getting much in strength or weight yet..early days


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

testosquirrel said:


> Three weeks and three days on test and deca slight increase in hornyness bit fuller..not getting much in strength or weight yet..early days


I've put a few lbs on not sure wha to expect as i normally use sus as appose to test e and im eating a lot cleaner than i normally do on a bulk, be nice if someone on here had actually ran a full course or if a propa lab had tested it


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm only a week in to my sus and deca course so not going to give any opinion yet. However, a friend of mine who I know personally used alliance test e for 10 weeks @250mg per week and has been very pleased with his results. It was his first course and he has gained around 16lbs with a signifcant increase in all round strength and size. Not bad for 250mg at all i'd say.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

RoidRooster said:


> I'm only a week in to my sus and deca course so not going to give any opinion yet. However, a friend of mine who I know personally used alliance test e for 10 weeks @250mg per week and has been very pleased with his results. It was his first course and he has gained around 16lbs with a signifcant increase in all round strength and size. Not bad for 250mg at all i'd say.


first course you always pack most on though ill just see how this pans out


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

coming to end of week 4 strengths up,sex drive increased, gained a bit of weight stuff seems OK, some of the vials were under filled the jabs are pip free, I'll report back in a few more weeks if anyone's interested


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Could more water ret suggest a weaker tren a compared to Infiniti ?

test Prop @ 200 p/w

tren ace @ 400p/w


----------



## cupra5155 (Jul 30, 2013)

Been on their deca (500mg) pw for 10 weeks now and I've gained 6 kg so pretty happy with the results, heads still in one piece as well so that's a bonus too


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm on week 5 now I'm gonna say it's just mediocre its not amazing but it's not shite


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

maybe my opinion is a little premature as im hearing ppl say they don't feel full effect from enanthate ester till 6 week point


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Test. E week 4 should reach peaks


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Test. E week 4 should reach peaks


 It's ok . Underdosed imo


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Still don't learn in it ??


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Still don't learn in it


 I'm bk on ap..just running low now...might use gsl..geneza pharmacom or go bk to baltic but can't help my self ..can't stop trying stuff especially if it's posh ugl


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Why is posh because it comes in ampoules???

Last time I use ampoules was 2004 lol fu**ing pain in the ass to dose..to keep.. And to inject

Vials 10 times more practical

And I only used ampoules from pharmaceutical gear ..and that was until I found proper ugl gear

I'm dealing with a good one now if you are interested... ?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Why is posh because it comes in ampoules???
> 
> Last time I use ampoules was 2004 lol fu**ing pain in the ass to dose..to keep.. And to inject
> 
> ...


 Pretty much yeah lol...but I used to use pharma stuff until source got inconsistent and started looking for cheaper deals and fakes started getting thru...last straw was when one box of Nile sust had the different fakes in it..by three different counterfeiters .I rarely order online...I've got access to pharma from four sources but got put off after a good run with no fakes..so ugl is a safer bet ..how mad does that sound...also been considering home brewing


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Can't be bother to homebrew

Gear is cheap enough

Enough s**t on my flat already lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Too much demand in uk last few years.. So idiots would buy anything....


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> Why is posh because it comes in ampoules???
> 
> Last time I use ampoules was 2004 lol fu**ing pain in the ass to dose..to keep.. And to inject
> 
> ...


which lab


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Geneza pharmatheuticals..

All gear from them

Even clen t3 Ais and pct


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> Geneza pharmatheuticals..
> 
> All gear from them
> 
> Even clen t3 Ais and pct


never came across them b4. any good?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

special-k25 said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > Geneza pharmatheuticals..All gear from them
> ...


never came across them b4. any good?

Check Anaboliclab results mate

All properly overdose lol

Only thing I use last few years

You can't go wrong And I get bulk discount too


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

So it's been just over 3 weeks since I started my sus and deca cycle. Have to say im very pleased so far. Sex drive much higher than normal, looking a lot fulller and gains coming along nicely with 3-4kg so far (diet same as before cycle btw).

This is my first time using sus and deca. Only ever used enanthate before and it has always taken a good 4-6weeks to kick in so this really is a pleasant surprise. Perhaps sus is the way forward for me now...will post anothwr update soon


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

Well i'll always have a special place in my heart when it comes to Alpha because i used it for my first cycle and blew up like a wilderbeast lol. However, I think your right about alliance and infinity ibeing good quality and the supply is defo there!


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

RoidRooster said:


> Well i'll always have a special place in my heart when it comes to Alpha because i used it for my first cycle and blew up like a wilderbeast lol. However, I think your right about alliance and infinity ibeing good quality and the supply is defo there!


 Plenty of bad review of infiniti out there. I had legit stuff direct and it was complete shite...tren ace and deca blend


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

RoidRooster said:


> So it's been just over 3 weeks since I started my sus and deca cycle. Have to say im very pleased so far. Sex drive much higher than normal, looking a lot fulller and gains coming along nicely with 3-4kg so far (diet same as before cycle btw).
> 
> This is my first time using sus and deca. Only ever used enanthate before and it has always taken a good 4-6weeks to kick in so this really is a pleasant surprise. Perhaps sus is the way forward for me now...will post anothwr update soon


 Suss has fast and slow acting esters so it will kick in much quicker than just Test E. Hence why your feeling the Suss quicker


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

RoidsR-us said:


> testosquirrel said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty of bad review of infiniti out there. I had legit stuff direct and it was complete shite...tren ace and deca blend


 Direct in what sense? You can't buy direct off Infiniti unless your a reseller. Do you mean direct from a guy who got it direct? Obviously not a reseller or you wouldn't have made those comments. itvseems anything you try is poor unless it's alpha yet a lot of guys who compete use likes of Infiniti Sphinx etc and rate it. You also mentioned going back to Baltic which has recently been proved massively undersosed, vested interest there maybe? Your not the most subtle of pushers on here my friend. Very defensive over alpha and very attacking over any other lab. Where is your proof that these labs aren't dosed as accurately as alpha? Until you can show us this proof keep it buttoned your starting to annoy people slating everything that isn't alpha. No1 slates alpha so stop being over defensive. Peace out

where has baltic been proven massively underdosed?


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Direct in what sense? You can't buy direct off Infiniti unless your a reseller. Do you mean direct from a guy who got it direct? Obviously not a reseller or you wouldn't have made those comments. itvseems anything you try is poor unless it's alpha yet a lot of guys who compete use likes of Infiniti Sphinx etc and rate it. You also mentioned going back to Baltic which has recently been proved massively undersosed, vested interest there maybe? Your not the most subtle of pushers on here my friend. Very defensive over alpha and very attacking over any other lab. Where is your proof that these labs aren't dosed as accurately as alpha? Until you can show us this proof keep it buttoned your starting to annoy people slating everything that isn't alpha. No1 slates alpha so stop being over defensive. Peace out

where has baltic been proven massively underdosed

dont know whats going on with my replies lol


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

RoidsR-us said:


> special-k25 said:
> 
> 
> > Direct in what sense? You can't buy direct off Infiniti unless your a reseller. Do you mean direct from a guy who got it direct? Obviously not a reseller or you wouldn't have made those comments. itvseems anything you try is poor unless it's alpha yet a lot of guys who compete use likes of Infiniti Sphinx etc and rate it. You also mentioned going back to Baltic which has recently been proved massively undersosed, vested interest there maybe? Your not the most subtle of pushers on here my friend. Very defensive over alpha and very attacking over any other lab. Where is your proof that these labs aren't dosed as accurately as alpha? Until you can show us this proof keep it buttoned your starting to annoy people slating everything that isn't alpha. No1 slates alpha so stop being over defensive. Peace out
> ...


 In a recent thread the oils were about 25-30% under I think

do you mean the thread where it was tested in a lab which the guy could not name as he does it on the sly after work?


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

what the hell is wrong with these replies


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

special-k25 said:


> Direct in what sense? You can't buy direct off Infiniti unless your a reseller. Do you mean direct from a guy who got it direct? Obviously not a reseller or you wouldn't have made those comments. itvseems anything you try is poor unless it's alpha yet a lot of guys who compete use likes of Infiniti Sphinx etc and rate it. You also mentioned going back to Baltic which has recently been proved massively undersosed, vested interest there maybe? Your not the most subtle of pushers on here my friend. Very defensive over alpha and very attacking over any other lab. Where is your proof that these labs aren't dosed as accurately as alpha? Until you can show us this proof keep it buttoned your starting to annoy people slating everything that isn't alpha. No1 slates alpha so stop being over defensive. Peace out
> 
> where has baltic been proven massively underdosed?


 There's a difference in pushing amd respecting a lab that has been consistent longer that all those u named put together. And who said baltic massively underdosed ..learn to read and I'll say what I want even if that included talking about butt fcking ur mrs while yr mom watches..if a labs has been s**t I'll say it's s**t just like when they are good..I suppose you missed the comments about magnum being good ..run along princess go take ur third rate underdosed gear..and wat labs u reselling bronze member...go cry sone where else or get a better job so you can pay extra for good stuff


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> In a recent thread the oils were about 25-30% under I think


 And that's your proof? Your asking testosquirrel for proof or keep it buttoned and your coming back with this as proof?

So you think they where 25/30% under? And this is from the thread where a guy who knows a guy sent it to a guy to get tested?

Ok.

Just playing devils advocate here


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

calm down lol


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> There's a difference in pushing amd respecting a lab that has been consistent longer that all those u named put together. And who said baltic massively underdosed ..learn to read and I'll say what I want even if that included talking about butt fcking ur mrs while yr mom watches..if a labs has been s**t I'll say it's s**t just like when they are good..I suppose you missed the comments about magnum being good ..run along princess go take ur third rate underdosed gear..and wat labs u reselling bronze member...go cry sone where else or get a better job so you can pay extra for good stuff


 My goodness, no need for insults buddy 

We are all Adults here, I hope


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Can't remember what thread I just remember looking at a lab report and it being under dosed
> 
> Do we really need to compare bank balance little boy. You actually slated Baltic month or so ago and now say going back to them. No1 is questioning alpha but you find it so difficult to accept it has been faked. Your an angry man probably 5'3 160lbs with something to prove. 160lbs is a good weight at 5'3 be happy don't hate me for it hate your mummy for not getting a larger sire to fertilise her eggs. Peace


 I said baltic test e was not as good as ap ..not massively underdosed. And if u actually saw threads about baltic I mentioned buying enough to take it all year..and now have four amps left I think I know how good or bad it is..and by the way 6ft 18st 2 training g 10 months after 4 plus years out...ur mom's not into midgets..that's why she put u up for adoption


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Mildo said:


> My goodness, no need for insults buddy
> 
> We are all Adults here, I hope


 U know free speech and that .being called a pusher just because ur saying wats goid ir not on a forum all about weeding out s**t labs and letting ppl know what's good or not...she wasn't all that anyway..


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Oh no I don't need proof it's due to fact he constantly says these labs are undersosed so I want to see his proof of this as he refuses believe a fake of alpha has been created withou proof being sent to him.


 Well actually, you claimed Baltic was proven to be massively under dosed so some would suggest that proof would be needed to support these claims.

Your asking testo for proof however quite contradictory of not providing any off your own.

Again, just playing the Devil here


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Worlds largest squirrel, the fact you had to tell me your weight and height is amusing. Shall we compare?? I'm a small 16.4 atv5'11


 With four inch erection..I know..ur mom told me. She got sick of doing ur ironing etc for small payoff. Shame roids don't grow ur dick isn't it...she said I fcked her best when I was on alpha gear . See there's ur proof


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Mildo said:


> Well actually, you claimed Baltic was proven to be massively under dosed so some would suggest that proof would be needed to support these claims.
> 
> Your asking testo for proof however quite contradictory of not providing any off your own.
> 
> Again, just playing the Devil here


 Just ask g..have you EVER seen any shred of evidence of alpha fakes. .u know with each product having a different colour scheme and each box having different design..can't be done at a cost worthy price..ppl forget ap is only really expensive online..


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Got some Alliance Sust and Decca on its way as my usual Omandren has dried up.

Heard good thing's so hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

RoidsR-us said:


> Alliance gtg mate. On par with omnadren imo. No pip at all


 Good to hear mate as I rate Omandren highly.

You had any experience with their deca 250?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

RoidsR-us said:


> Oh and a side effect of taking anabolic steroids is increased penis size. Look it up.


 Aha I'll keep that in mind bro thanks


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

fu**ing love you testoquirrel

Pissing myself here


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

RoidsR-us said:


> I haven't but a pal is using it and rates it highly.


 Thanks bud.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

alliance tren feels gtg


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

ellis.ben said:


> Good to hear mate as I rate Omandren highly.
> 
> You had any experience with their deca 250?


 Their deca is potent, I run 10 weeks of it and loved it.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> Just ask g..have you EVER seen any shred of evidence of alpha fakes. .u know with each product having a different colour scheme and each box having different design..can't be done at a cost worthy price..ppl forget ap is only really expensive online..


 No, but I haven't went looking and I've never used them


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Incorrect it can be copied I.e each sus amp and box is same therefore they make batch of sus hey presto fakes done same for other popular compound. Where's your proof that the other labs aren't dosed the same as alpha?? I'm not questioning alphas dosing so please do show me the proof and my mum said you have acorn nuts and need a power pct


 Where's your proof. If your saying they can be done, that implies you've seen it done, so where's the proof?

Or are you just hypothetically speaking?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Mildo said:


> Their deca is potent, I run 10 weeks of it and loved it.


 I'm on it now five weeks today..its time to buy stuff for my blast but still haven't decided..normally buy enough to last the year and then try stuff through out and keep the bulk stuff as back up...I might just buy eq and DECA ...some oxy..and try a few other tests


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> I'm on it now five weeks today..its time to buy stuff for my blast but still haven't decided..normally buy enough to last the year and then try stuff through out and keep the bulk stuff as back up...I might just buy eq and DECA ...some oxy..and try a few other tests


 I run out of deca at 10 weeks and was going to just continue on with test but a buddy generously came across some Thaiger deca and I'm now running that. In all honesty, Thaiger blows alliance out of the water, and I loved the alliance. Would I go back to alliance deca, dam right if Thaiger wasn't available


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Saying it can't be done is obsurd. I may have seen fakes I don't know I haven't tested it but to believe that a counterfeiter wouldn't fake a lab that is so sought after is obsurd. The online prices of alpha are 10-15% more than most other labs and with the limited supply recently the fakes will be popping up. Many have said fakes going round, why should we believe otherwise? To say Infiniti is crap or alliance of any other UGL without a lab report is speculation to say a lab can't be faked again is speculation. To say it can be faked is a fact to say it has been faked is speculation but with enough incentive to do so its a good educated assumption


 So basically your just assuming they are faked but haven't really seen any proof?

And where's the proof of Baltic you claim to be " massively " under dosed?


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Is that really hard to fake lol. The different color ink they use on amp. If alpha male money selling real juice then counterfeiter make more selling just oil. Fact
> 
> View attachment 120254


 That picture proves nothing.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Mildo said:


> So basically your just assuming they are faked but haven't really seen any proof?
> 
> And where's the proof of Baltic you claim to be " massively " under dosed?


 Could u fake each products colour scheme and packaging design and make it cost worthy? Forget the pass code verification. .raised and hidden logos lol....and anyone knows amps sold separately means any buyer us an absolute retard..it's made more difficult to counter than majority of pharma..why is there not a single bit of proof anywhere..I'm sure if there was a known fake the person. Who had proof wouldn't be able to wit to get it online..yet hundreds of forums and milli s of gojdle pics but not a shred of evidence


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Mildo said:


> Their deca is potent, I run 10 weeks of it and loved it.


 Nice one bro.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

RoidsR-us said:


> Also I will repeat, is it cost effective to produce the differnt packaging? In a nutshell.....YES! Alpha male a profit so will anyone who copy's the packaging it's not rocket science. They could get the boxes made up mass produced for pennies, the Amos correct me if I'm wrong have stickers on and ink/paint rings not into the amp head. Your talking nonsense, a false passport is only £400 registered with passport office so a bit of glad and cardboard isn't gonna be hard. Omnadren a very nice packet nice Amps etc brail on them copied to the max


 I kinda agree with you on this I cant see AP being impossible to copy and if anyone did it would be very lucrative for them.

But I have not seen any evidence of fakes unless they are faked very very well and cant be told apart.

I agree it would be daft to think that AP are un-fakeable surely someone could do it.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Someone put some alpha deca pictures up about a month or two back, looked shite, in the steroid photos section somewhere.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

ellis.ben said:


> Got some Alliance Sust and Decca on its way as my usual Omandren has dried up.
> 
> Heard good thing's so hope it doesn't disappoint.


omnadren will be better lol love the omnadren


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

special-k25 said:


> omnadren will be better lol love the omnadren


 Can't argue with that.

Omandren all day long! :thumbup1:


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

Can't hack all this arguing. My heads about to explode!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

So is alliance worth running?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

RoidsR-us said:


> Hell yes it's great lab pip free and seems accurately dosed


 Better than shinx?


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Someone put some alpha deca pictures up about a month or two back, looked shite, in the steroid photos section somewhere.


 Yea I remember that, we had problems getting the code to match 

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/258382-alpha-pharma-nandrobolin-250/?do=embed

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/258382-alpha-pharma-nandrobolin-250/

@RoidsR-us My sincere apologies bud, I've found some proof


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> It's so simple, copy the most popular ones mass produce them game over


 Except the very easy to get past verification system


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I've recently had some test e and c off the same guy, the boxes are not identical. Extremely good but not identical......


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Well you say in the ones that don't pass are legit. It appears even if it said "I am a fake" on the box you'd say no it's legit it's just a double bluff.


 The scratch code was missing letters from damage..I'd bet my house they are legit


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> I've recently had some test e and c off the same guy, the boxes are not identical. Extremely good but not identical......


 These are both legit..made by different set ups..two different design scratch codes


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Mildo said:


> That picture proves nothing.


 It proves printing mistakes can happen ....if infiniti labs are faked but still can't get it right what chance have they got of getting ap passable.. I'm sure passports are more profitable than a ugl and a lot are made from stolen ones and changed not made from scratch...I saw burr labs fake before which was pathetic. ...I'm sure ppl would get the tiny raised logos pop off tear open box and pass codes right


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Using Alliance now for trt, seems decent stuff to me, using their blend, heard the enth is good too...


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

freddee said:


> Using Alliance now for trt, seems decent stuff to me, using their blend, heard the enth is good too...


doesn't seem all that to me mate im gonna give it 3 more weeks then if i still feel the same gonna get something different


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

special-k25 said:


> doesn't seem all that to me mate im gonna give it 3 more weeks then if i still feel the same gonna get something different


 How long you been using the test blend m8? I am feeling it already after 3 weeks, maybe it's all prop lol


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> What about the wobbly rings hand painted on amps


 Not exactly hand painted are they. U've never seen an amp with the top off center slightly leaning? What would a ring around them look like


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Just pulled 2ml of Alliance Healthcare Sust and it came to 1.7ml. People might think I'm being fussy but you get what you pay for when it comes to gear and I paid the money but didn't get the quality. Definitely not rating it over Omandren but I'll keep people posted on my progress..

Not impressed.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

ellis.ben said:


> Just pulled 2ml of Alliance Healthcare Sust and it came to 1.7ml. People might think I'm being fussy but you get what you pay for when it comes to gear and I paid the money but didn't get the quality. Definitely not rating it over Omandren but I'll keep people posted on my progress..
> 
> Not impressed.


 That's the let down I encountered too.

However, the Deca made up for it in potency. I'm hoping Alliance address this for up and coming batches.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Looks like a felt tip pen to be honest. Anyway don't want to continue arguing we can agree to disagree.


 Best comment in the whole thread and indeed alliance/alpha debate.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Mildo said:


> That's the let down I encountered too.
> 
> However, the Deca made up for it in potency. I'm hoping Alliance address this for up and coming batches.


 I'm sure I won't be disappointed by the quality of the test but I wouldn't refer to them as a high end ugl when they're underdosing their amps..


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

ellis.ben said:


> I'm sure I won't be disappointed by the quality of the test *but I wouldn't refer to them as a high end ugl when they're underdosing their amps.. *


 Very true.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Looks like a felt tip pen to be honest. Anyway don't want to continue arguing we can agree to disagree.


 Agree to disagree ..wat is this u speak of? It does look s**t but I have seen it before


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

some of mine were spot on some were under a ml in each amp. I'm just going to switch to pharma grade too hit and miss these ug labs would rather pay the extra money, although i do rate wildcat never had a problem with them


----------



## nandrodeca1979 (Oct 19, 2013)

Had the same problem with Alliance...0.8 ml per amp,,, when alpha and baltic dried up for a while, i used their test for couple of months,,, surely there was something in it but nothing close to ap or baltic


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

nandrodeca1979 said:


> Had the same problem with Alliance...0.8 ml per amp,,, when alpha and baltic dried up for a while, i used their test for couple of months,,, surely there was something in it but nothing close to ap or baltic


 Exactly how I'd describe it....but I lined up thirty amps and all where bang on one ml....not convinced it's dosed right tho


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> not a lot is dosed right it seems. Holiday to Egypt soon for a year of blasting!


 U can't lose if u do go..unless u do wat my cousins apprenice did and not ho to El ezaby and ended up buying crap from a body building shop


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Guy I know did that. They cut the abcess out his ass. You still not rating Infiniti? I'm 3.5 weeks in with there Tren e, strenth up loads aggression sky high veins popping off veins. First time I've used them, honestly can't fault the Tren e. Had a winni today aswel, never used winni before, calfs were full of blood on tred after 10 mins. Agony! I've embraced the Tren monster and got him under control for now but he's bursting get out the box. Moving in with Mrs in 5 weeks tempted drop the Tren in 3 weeks or she gonna think I'm on summet worse lol


 I won't buy infiniti after the last time..took 1ml a day for twenty days and I'd be better off injecting baby oil...same with deca blend....if u look about there's plenty of bad oil reviews.. they said there were fakes..but I think they ****ed up either got bunk raws or thought they'd get away with it and blamed fakes .then all of a sudden they bro g out holograms. ...it was shite...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> I won't buy infiniti after the last time..took 1ml a day for twenty days and I'd be better off injecting baby oil...same with deca blend....if u look about there's plenty of bad oil reviews.. they said there were fakes..but I think they ****ed up either got bunk raws or thought they'd get away with it and blamed fakes .then all of a sudden they bro g out holograms. ...it was shite...


 I see you slating Infiniti in most threads because of one experience, have you ran them again since? Bearing in mind you could have had fakes at the time?

not pushing them or anything but I have had good experiences and I'm not the only one, just curios if you have used them since?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Plate said:


> I see you slating Infiniti in most threads because of one experience, have you ran them again since? Bearing in mind you could have had fakes at the time?
> 
> not pushing them or anything but I have had good experiences and I'm not the only one, just curios if you have used them since?


 Two experiences...and if I knew the source I doubt u'd be saying they are fakes...and I used them six months ago....already proved inconsistency so won't be wasting time again..all u have to do is look for the oil reviews plenty of bad ones turning up...plenty of great labs out there that are actually rated all over other forums not just this one where certain labs are hyped and push unlike any other


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> sneeky_dave said:
> 
> 
> > I've recently had some test e and c off the same guy, the boxes are not identical. Extremely good but not identical......


 These are both legit..made by different set ups..two different design scratch codes



What about the rest of the box? There are loads of tiny differences!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Three day's into Alliance Healthcare sustanon and libido is up loads. Will definitely be increasing my dose from 2ml a week to 3ml just to cover any underdosing (don't really want to be taking any less than 500mg a week) but no complaints here. I can feel the prop already so Alliance definitely a good substitute imo if you don't have access to high end ugl's or pharma grade.

Will be ordering in some deca tonight.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Whys this thread so popular, am I missing something?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi everybody


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Prince Adam said:


> Whys this thread so popular, am I missing something?


 It all started when my head exploded. Alloance healthcare the UGL to end all UGL


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

ellis.ben said:


> Three day's into Alliance Healthcare sustanon and libido is up loads. Will definitely be increasing my dose from 2ml a week to 3ml just to cover any underdosing (don't really want to be taking any less than 500mg a week) but no complaints here. I can feel the prop already so Alliance definitely a good substitute imo if you don't have access to high end ugl's or pharma grade.
> 
> Will be ordering in some deca tonight.


why up it already? why not just stay where u are for a month if your feeling it


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

special-k25 said:


> why up it already? why not just stay where u are for a month if your feeling it


 Because it's not 500mg mate, the amps were underdosed and i usually use a lot more than this. I'm normally around 750 - 1000mg so 500 is definitely a low dose for me. Especially when you also consider the underdosing. I'd rather just up it to 750mg than run 490 something. Plus I can already tell it's not quite as strong as Omandren so upping it slightly (for me personally) just makes more sense.


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

It'd be interesting to find out how much is actually in their products, even if under dosed, especially if using to cruise with.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Mixed reviews on any labs. I seen someone stating alpha was better than pharma. Pharma is bang on lol


 Well some anabolic lab tests showed ap to be overdosed slightly so he's got a point lol..and pharma is faked a lot


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> Well some anabolic lab tests showed ap to be overdosed slightly so he's got a point lol..and pharma is faked a lot


 I got some alpha that was fake my head didn't explode


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Mosslanemauler said:


> I got some alpha that was fake my head didn't explode


 It might have but u might not have noticed as ur used to it now


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

Mosslanemauler said:


> It all started when my head exploded. Alloance healthcare the UGL to end all UGL


 Bro it doesnt matter how many times you write it, your head did not explode! you simply got a headache after blowing your load!


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

little up date ive gained a few more lbs after i binned my baltic oxys sounds mad sayin that but they was killing my appetite never ever had that problem b4 with oxys. so im just on the test e still prop and deca im goin to run it 3 more weeks then pct. seems ok gear sex drive rocketed at first but seems to of levelled out since taking aromasin ?


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

Starting weight was 84kg I am now 89kg after 4 weeks. I'm looking leaner than before, have constant erections and strength is coming up nicely. Can't complain at this point.


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Look like the masked man of constipation


 I do suffer from it quite badly. Anything over 250grams of protein a day and i guarantee my piles will pop out lol


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

RoidRooster said:


> I do suffer from it quite badly. Anything over 250grams of protein a day and i guarantee my piles will pop out lol


Do you consider them(piles) as extra gains 

Best S


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> Do you consider them(piles) as extra gains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Most definitely. In fact, I welcome the added vascularity!


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Little update I'm sitting around 17 st now after 7 weeks 16lbs weight gain, sex drives is just average, strengths gone up, seems pretty much as good as alpha when I last used that.


----------



## tren79 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ive started a cycle of

Alliance Test Cyp 1250mg/week

Alliance Tren E 1000mg/week

1 week in after 3 months off and libido up already, SKY HIGH and 4 pounds up.

Will keep this thread posted with any future developments.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> These are both legit..made by different set ups..two different design scratch codes
> 
> 
> 
> What about the rest of the box? There are loads of tiny differences!


 Each brand has unique designs..that's why they've so hard tk fake at a cost to make it worth it...here are two induject designs


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

tren79 said:


> Ive started a cycle of
> 
> Alliance Test Cyp 1250mg/week
> 
> ...


 With doses like that you'll see libido up, and weight gain with any lab...


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> Each brand has unique designs..that's why they've so hard tk fake at a cost to make it worth it...here are two induject designs
> 
> View attachment 120994
> 
> ...


 I can't find the boxes now ffs but mine are 99.9% identical but with slight errors, text that isn't identical etc.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

RoidsR-us said:


> Having multiple different designs of packaging surely makes it easier to fake because no1 knows what to expect lol. If I got given 3 boxes of alpha say test e for example and all in different packaging I'd think at least 2 were fake.


 Have you looked closely at an Alpha Pharma box? Like at all the minor details? If you have you would realise how difficult it would be to fake it. I doubt anyone would go through all that effort


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Having multiple different designs of packaging surely makes it easier to fake because no1 knows what to expect lol. If I got given 3 boxes of alpha say test e for example and all in different packaging I'd think at least 2 were fake.


 They are from past lots. .they updated so fakers woukd have to update too. These are quite a few batches apart. And it's the products that have unique designs a d colour scheme


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Nara said:


> Have you looked closely at an Alpha Pharma box? Like at all the minor details? If you have you would realise how difficult it would be to fake it. I doubt anyone would go through all that effort


 Not at all difficult to replicate for anyone with patience and Illustrator.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Not at all difficult to replicate for anyone with patience and Illustrator.


 Yeah i'd say its pretty difficult to be honest. Looking at the package closely and seeing all the minor details, as well as the amps..and AP hologram that they have on the package as well..good luck. And last but not least the scratch codes.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Nara said:


> Yeah i'd say its pretty difficult to be honest. Looking at the package closely and seeing all the minor details, as well as the amps..and AP hologram that they have on the package as well..good luck. And last but not least the scratch codes.


 Looking at the details is just part of the task......

You do realise how easy it is to have holograms made don't you? Who do you think does AP's? and the scratch areas......All just standard options when having packaging produced.

There's no need for this to become a tit for tat but any compotent Illustrator user would whip up an exact duplicate within the hour.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Looking at the details is just part of the task......
> 
> You do realise how easy it is to have holograms made don't you? Who do you think does AP's? and the scratch areas......All just standard options when having packaging produced.
> 
> *There's no need for this to become a tit for tat but any compotent Illustrator user would whip up an exact duplicate within the hour.*


 Then why hasn't anyone done it then? lmao


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Nara said:


> Then why hasn't anyone done it then? lmao


 People most likely have......Just because you are unaware of somethings existence doesn't mean its not there or not easily possible.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

3 pages of alpha speculation, someone start a fake alpha thread up or something.

Im sure it will be massive.. like all the new alpha males here.


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> 3 pages of alpha speculation, someone start a fake alpha thread up or something.
> 
> Im sure it will be massive.. like all the new alpha males here.


 Agreed. This thread needs deleting.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

This is an alliance thread not alpha stay on topic lol


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

RoidRooster said:


> Agreed. This thread needs deleting.


 Just needs to get back on track really.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Any reviews on their Tren E?


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

Coming to the last 2 weeks of my 10 week sus and deca cycle. So far, I have gained roughly 8kg, a little fat there but no more than a 2-4lb at most, and my strength has shot up nicely, hit a few pb's this time round. Tomorrow I will be getting blood tests including test and oestrogen but the testosterone check only goes up to 45nmol or something but if it's above that I'll know it has to be semi potent. If it is within range then I would say that the gear is under dosed somewhat as last time I was checked I was taking 500mg of test e per week and it was above the range. I will keep you all posted when I get the results.

Rooster


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

RoidRooster said:


> Coming to the last 2 weeks of my 10 week sus and deca cycle. So far, I have gained roughly 8kg, a little fat there but no more than a 2-4lb at most, and my strength has shot up nicely, hit a few pb's this time round. Tomorrow I will be getting blood tests including test and oestrogen but the testosterone check only goes up to 45nmol or something but if it's above that I'll know it has to be semi potent. If it is within range then I would say that the gear is under dosed somewhat as last time I was checked I was taking 500mg of test e per week and it was above the range. I will keep you all posted when I get the results.
> 
> Rooster


 its a little disappointing that this gear didn't make your head explode. Obvs underdosed batch. Lol.


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

For those who are interested by blood results came back and confirmed the the test has at least a fair amount in as it was above 52nmol which is as high as the test goes up to on NHS (normal range 10-30). My estrodial was 73 pmol which was low (99-192) so I will be cutting back on the arimidex a little now. Prolactin was 298 (86-328) not sure if thats deca causing it to be near high end?All in all very pleased with this lab and would use again. Up 10kg since starting and I have managed to avoid the bloated look which I am prone to by using adex this time round.

Rooster


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

RoidRooster said:


> For those who are interested by blood results came back and confirmed the the test has at least a fair amount in as it was above 52nmol which is as high as the test goes up to on NHS (normal range 10-30). My estrodial was 73 pmol which was low (99-192) so I will be cutting back on the arimidex a little now. Prolactin was 298 (86-328) not sure if thats deca causing it to be near high end?All in all very pleased with this lab and would use again. Up 10kg since starting and I have managed to avoid the bloated look which I am prone to by using adex this time round.
> 
> Rooster


 What were you using and how much?


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> What were you using and how much?


 Test blend 500mg per week. Deca 500mg per week


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

Just wondering how everyone got on with this? I've just picked up some test p, tren ace and masteron, looking on here it seems like a safe bet, slowly getting back into my training after a rotator cuff injury, sorry to just jump on the thread I've been following this site for a while but only just signed up


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

I finished my tren/test prop cycle (infiniti) and im cruising for a month on Alliance test prop (300/pwk) till I come off completely this weekend 

Diet training is all the same, and im holding a bit more water on the alliance, but apart from that its good to go!


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nah mate, well not so much a cruise.. more so just using up the last of the test prop.. wanted to finish the tren a month before the test to try and make recovery "feel" a bit better in the gym etc when I finish completely this sunday instead of just finishing everything at the same time and feeling like s**t the first week or 2 of pct


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I used them very briefly recently while I was waiting for an order of gear to be delivered as I can get Alliance locally. I can't comment on much other than the fact that the amps (Test E and Tren A) didn't seem to have a full 1ml in them, it was closer to 0.7-0.8ml.


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

Mine have been measured bang on so far, early days yet though!

How was the quality?


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

Morning chaps,

just a quick update on this alliance gear, feeling good now, strength has shot up and labido is up, hard to comment on the tren as of yet as the weather has been so warm so can't really determine if I've had tren sweats or not! Defo shaping up a little though!

Dodage

1.5 ml test prop EOD

1ml tren A EOD

still quite early as at the end of week 3 (I think)


----------



## NorthPaul (Apr 11, 2016)

Benny_01 said:


> Morning chaps,
> 
> just a quick update on this alliance gear, feeling good now, strength has shot up and labido is up, hard to comment on the tren as of yet as the weather has been so warm so can't really determine if I've had tren sweats or not! Defo shaping up a little though!
> 
> ...


 Were your amps properly dosed mate? I got some alliance last week and it was 0.7ml in there ffs. Apparently a lot of guys on the board had the same problem


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

NorthPaul said:


> Were your amps properly dosed mate? I got some alliance last week and it was 0.7ml in there ffs. Apparently a lot of guys on the board had the same problem


 Yeah mine have all been bang on 1ml so far mate, what you running?


----------



## NorthPaul (Apr 11, 2016)

Benny_01 said:


> Yeah mine have all been bang on 1ml so far mate, what you running?


 Bought 20 amps of their sus (test blend they call it) and all amps were 0.7-0.8ml... they werent even equal to each over ffs... second unopened box was returned obviously


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

NorthPaul said:


> Bought 20 amps of their sus (test blend they call it) and all amps were 0.7-0.8ml... they werent even equal to each over ffs... second unopened box was returned obviously


 That's sh1t dude, I'm on my 2nd box of prop and they've been ok so far, touch wood they all will be


----------



## cboyer (Jul 12, 2013)

NorthPaul said:


> Bought 20 amps of their sus (test blend they call it) and all amps were 0.7-0.8ml... they werent even equal to each over ffs... second unopened box was returned obviously


 i have got their test blend and decca and all seam bang on 1ml so far m8?


----------



## NorthPaul (Apr 11, 2016)

cboyer said:


> i have got their test blend and decca and all seam bang on 1ml so far m8?


 I dont know mate...lot of guys on here had the same problem with underfilled amps


----------

